# drug test in two days



## ReeferMadness (Jul 9, 2007)

hey i'm getting a new job and today they told me that i need to take a piss test wednesday, i smoked today (monday), and smoked yesterday (sunday), but before smoking yesterday, i hadn't smoked since last saturday because i was out of down, though before that saturday i was smoking practically every day

i really want this job at hooters because i just quit my old one :|


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 10, 2007)

hooters..i take it your a female? anyway try and sweat it out and drink alot of water,cranberry juice and take some Bcomplex and multi vits. you may luck out and pass but gotta work at it. dont buy any $50bottle of crap cause all it is creatine and B vits. goodluck


----------



## Draston (Jul 10, 2007)

I dunno about you but I'd do everything dankerz said + I'd buy the bottle of cleaning stuff from cvs.... It can't hurt you know and you said you wanted the job pretty badly...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 10, 2007)

Personal Opinion:

It's going to be damn near impossible to pass. Sneak piss in.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 10, 2007)

not to be disgusting or offend anyone..

but. IMO it would be easy for females to sneak PISS in and keep it warm.

If you dont know what i mean.. Use your imagination..


----------



## sillygirl07 (Jul 10, 2007)

they drug test at hooters??? damn! i thought about gettin' a job there! of course, i haven't smoked for almost two months. can't wait to have that celebration smoke. i know you are nervous...hell, i was after being clean for a month! good luck!! lots of water!!!


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jul 10, 2007)

ahh, i'm a dude.. i'm applying to be a full time dish washer. i'm thinking on sneaking in piss i don't stand much chance on being able to sweat it all out, that's alot of exercise! i've heard it takes several months for a medium/heavy smoker to get clean for a test, i don't think i can squeeze it all in to one day!

smuggling seems like my only choice, i've got people i can use, what container should i use? i'll need to keep it warm.. i've got a big thermos but that's be damn near impossible to hide in my pants or something


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's what my friend does. He has passed several drug tests for P.O.'s and jobs. 

Put the urine in a condom and tie it up. Have a coke can (cut in half) taped to your leg. Dump the urine into that and heat it up with a lighter until it reads 98 degrees (he carries a thermometer). Then dump it into the cup.


----------



## Draston (Jul 10, 2007)

what sticky said would work but they also make a device called the wizinator or the urinator I forget. Its like big underwear you wear and even has a fake penis on it so it looks real when worn. It even comes with fake piss that will make you pass. The fake penis holds the fake piss.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

man dude haha i cant tell ya anyhting
new everyone said what i was gunna say
all im gunna say is good luck.

take care

peace


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 10, 2007)

well i have heard really good things about synthetic urine my friend bought this stuff 9 times already and it worked every time there are sevral diffrent names i think but just go to a head shop and ask if they have synthetic urine,over here were im at it costs quite a bit its $40.00 a box and you use it once...
like i said my friend bought this 9 times and it costs $40.00 you do the math...


----------



## BonesBUD (Jul 17, 2007)

good idea sticky,  wonder how long it takes to heat the piss up?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 17, 2007)

Not very long as its already room temp. Its best to just get a thermometer to be certain.


----------



## walter (Jul 17, 2007)

ive done mant tests in alberts ,, dont bring a lighter and heat it up cuz youll heat it to much ,, their is temp guage on the side of container,, get someone to piss in condom,, stick it in your crotch area or under your bag if your a guy and that will keep it at body tepurature trust me iv done this twice,, bring a tooth pic or bobby pin to punture the hole,, this works guarenteed ,, but dont bring to much piss in condom cus what you bring in youll have to take out if their is to much ... trust me the condom way is definatly messy youll want to shower when you get home,,,, also drink about 2 leters of pinaple juice about 2 hours befor piss test anfd youll keep pissing till your piss is clear then your good,, thoes 60 dollar detox drinks work aloso but some places have test for thoes to , and they make your piss real flourecent yellow,, iv used them to


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Jul 25, 2007)

I had my son pee in a cup, then i transferred the pee into a travel size container. such as a toothbrush bottle or small lotion bottle, I got one at wallmart. then used a ACE bandage to wrap it to my leg with a Hot Hands pouch wrapped around it for about 20 minutes.
Part that sucks for me my sons pee is no longer a option (long story). but it all worked perfectly


----------

